# 2010 Orbea Catalog



## Slow Ride

Is there no 2010 catalog? I see 2009 at my dealer. But haven't noticed a pdf or such on line either. Maybe I missed it.

Rich


----------



## Rockne

*2010 Catalog*

I emailed Orbea USA twice regarding a catalog. Their first response indicated that it would be available in a few months. The second time Orbea referred me to the website stating that it was more comprehensive than a catalog.


----------



## joshua morrow

Its strange, if you go to Orbea.com and click on English, you are taken to one site that is pretty good.

But if you go to Orbea-usa.com, its another site all together, and I've never been very impressed with it.

They don't seem to support the US like they do the EU market...just my observation.

But I do like the Build Your Own on the US site....


----------



## joshua morrow

Actually that brings up a question...

Are the bikes on Orbea.com available in the US, such as the Lobular or Aqua?


----------



## tonykarklins

*Some answers from Orbea USA*

Let me respond to a few of the questions in this chain:

For 2010, we decided not to print a paper catalog. This decision was made due to several VERY early 2011 product launches that you will see in the coming weeks and months. Print catalogs have become a real challenge for us, as they are only produced once per year and we are currently expanding our range and launching new products year round. Our next paper catalog will be in dealerships August / September.

As for our website, you are correct that the www.orbea.com site is more advanced than our www.orbea-usa.com site. By mid summer this will change, as the two sites will merge into one more global, powerful site. 

There are many products on the www.orbea.com site that are not currently available in the USA. Lobular is a great example. High end aluminum bicycle sales are still strong in Europe, but nearly non existent in the USA now. 

Regards,

Tony Karklins
Managing Director
Orbea USA


----------



## joshua morrow

Thanks for the reply Tony! Its good to know someone is listening.

Looking forward to what you guys have in store for us in 2010!


----------

